# TiVo+ ?



## Triride44 (Jan 11, 2020)

Hi

I'm new to this forum, just joined so I could ask a question or two.

Have a Roamio with lifetime program info. Missing the TiVo+ info. Is that normal ?


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

Triride44 said:


> Hi
> I'm new to this forum, just joined so I could ask a question or two.
> Have a Roamio with lifetime program info. Missing the TiVo+ info. Is that normal ?


Welcome. Where did you buy the Roamio? TiVo+ is TE4 only. My signature has a link to abbreviations. Do yourself a favor and read some of the thread titles, going back two or three pages. Start with the Coffehouse forum.

Simply, when you hit the TiVo button on the remote, does it say Home (TE4) or TiVo Central (TE3)?


----------



## Triride44 (Jan 11, 2020)

Thanks for your reply.

Bought from Amazon.com in November 2017.....
Tivo button = TiVo Home (TE4) not TiVo Central (TE3), so I should be getting TiVo+


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

Triride44 said:


> Thanks for your reply.
> 
> Bought from Amazon.com in November 2017.....
> Tivo button = TiVo Home (TE4) not TiVo Central (TE3), so I should be getting TiVo+


Make a few consecutive service connections. Sometimes that causes updates. I don't think anyone here explicitly asked for TiVo+. Many have asked to have it removed.


----------



## Triride44 (Jan 11, 2020)

OK thanks : Second question, Can the automatic channel list updates/additions be turned off ?
Keeps adding channels from outside my viewing area. Its very annoying.


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

Triride44 said:


> OK thanks : Second question, Can the automatic channel list updates/additions be turned off ?
> Keeps adding channels from outside my viewing area. Its very annoying.


Someone is asking TiVo for those additions. Channels that are added, cable or OTA, are sometime checked but never favorites. I go through my channel settings/Favorite Channels and make the channels I watch Favorites. Then I set the guide ("A" option) to just display Favorites. Channels may be added, but I won't see them. I never use channel numbers. Only checked channels are used for the Search also.

But the short answer is no, while you're connected to the internet you will get updates daily.


----------



## Mikeguy (Jul 28, 2005)

Triride44 said:


> Have a Roamio with lifetime program info. Missing the TiVo+ info. Is that normal ?


Some people report that, even on TE4, they've been spared the joy in life that is known as TiVo+. I refer to those TiVo machines as Golden Ticket boxes.


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

Mikeguy said:


> Some people report that, even on TE4, they've been spared the joy in life that is known as TiVo+. I refer to those TiVo machines as Golden Ticket boxes.


I have TiVo+ but no other ads/channels. I never accepted the TOS.


----------



## mbernste (Apr 6, 2003)

I have a Roamio Pro with Hydra (TE4) and I have yet to get TiVo+ or the pre-roll ads. I've had this Roamio since they were first released in 2013. The TiVo Vox Mini that I got last month has both TiVo+ and pre-roll ads.


----------



## ryanmcv (Nov 13, 2015)

My Roamio Pro running TE4 also does not have TiVo+, guide ads, or pre-roll ads. However, my TiVo Mini Vox has all three. According to this TiVo blog post, TiVo+ is only available on Bolt and Edge devices:

What is TiVo+? - TiVo Blog


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

That link says, in part:
It's available on *TiVo EDGE*™ and *TiVo BOLT*™ (a "series 5" or "series 6" device) with the latest software update ("Experience 4").

It also comes on Roamio (Series 5) platforms. Bolt is Series 6. EDGE is probably Series 7. A second opinion helps.

On my TE4 Roamio, the guide ads sometimes take a week off. But there is always a TiVo+ box on the Suggestions line.


----------



## ryanmcv (Nov 13, 2015)

JoeKustra said:


> That link says, in part:
> It's available on *TiVo EDGE*™ and *TiVo BOLT*™ (a "series 5" or "series 6" device) with the latest software update ("Experience 4").
> 
> It also comes on Roamio (Series 5) platforms. Bolt is Series 6. EDGE is probably Series 7. A second opinion helps.
> ...


I wonder if "series 5" is a typo on that blog post. Otherwise, why not just mention Roamio by name like they did for Bolt and Edge?

Regardless, I'm hoping that TiVo+ will continue to stay away from my TE4 Roamio. But I'm sure my luck will run out eventually.


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

I just lost my in-guide TiVo+ channels again.


----------



## mbernste (Apr 6, 2003)

ryanmcv said:


> I wonder if "series 5" is a typo on that blog post.


People on here have said they are getting it for the Roamio/Series 5. My initial understanding that the Roamio was _not_ going to get the ads/TiVo+ only to be quickly corrected by people on this forum (after discussing it on nationally syndicated radio). So now I am confused as to whether or not Roamio Pro users like myself are going to get it or not. I know what I am "missing" since I have it on the Vox. My TiVo Mini Vox works just fine with the Roamio.


----------



## Mikeguy (Jul 28, 2005)

I was under the impression that ads, etc. would come to the Roamio boxes_ on TE4_.


----------



## mbernste (Apr 6, 2003)

Mikeguy said:


> I was under the impression that ads, etc. would come to the Roamio boxes_ on TE4_.


I was originally told this was _not_ the case and as such said so on Leo Laporte's radio show. After I posted the video, I was immediately corrected stating that it _is_ going to be on the Roamio boxes with Hydra (TE4). It has been a few months since all of this happened and I have *yet to see it* on my Roamio Pro with TE4. So someone is wrong, just unsure who that would be.

*I have no pre-roll ads, no TiVo+ on my Roamio Pro.*


----------



## mbernste (Apr 6, 2003)

Mikeguy said:


> I was under the impression that ads, etc. would come to the Roamio boxes_ on TE4_.


And in reading through the old thread, I now recall that you saw/listened to my call. So at this point, all I can say is ¯\_(ツ)_/¯. Who the heck knows? TiVo_Ted seemed to have gotten scared off (can you blame him?) but for now, I'm going to say _it's not coming to the Roamio Pro with TE4_.


----------



## Mikeguy (Jul 28, 2005)

Well, no one ever said that TiVo is a master of consistency.  How many people still have older, operating Lifetime TiVo boxes after having responded to and taken advantage of a TiVo $99 promotion to transfer the Lifetime to a newly-purchased Bolt box?


----------



## mbernste (Apr 6, 2003)

Mikeguy said:


> Well, no one ever said that TiVo is a master of consistency.  How many people still have older, operating Lifetime TiVo boxes after having responded to and taken advantage of a TiVo promotion to transfer the Lifetime to a newly-purchased Bolt box for $99?


Very true. Let's put it this way, if someone asks _me_ if the Roamio is going to get TiVo+ and pre-roll ads, I'm just going to say no...until someone replies to my response and says, "I have a Roamio Pro and I have TiVo+ and pre-roll ads." _¯\_(ツ)_/¯
_
Technically, as I said, I'm not "missing out" (I very loosely use that term) on either, since my new TiVo Mini Vox has the new "whatever" that allows it to have TiVo+ and pre-roll ads.


----------



## Chuck_IV (Jan 1, 2002)

I have 2 Roamios(1 plus and one normal) and before I rolled them back to TE3, while on TE4, they both had TiVo+ and the guide ad intrusions but did not have preroll ads. TiVo+ did function on my Roamios. My 2 minis both had TiVo+ and guide ad intrusions but before rolling back, we never tested TiVo+ or playing back a new recording(to see if it had prerolls). 

My third TiVo, a bolt had everything(TiVo+, guide ad intrusions and preroll ads), before rolling back.



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

Guide ads are back in my Roamio today. I wonder if it's a lunar thing.


----------



## mbernste (Apr 6, 2003)

I still have no TiVo+ nor pre-roll ads on my Roamio Pro. I wonder how I managed to get so lucky?


----------



## mattyro7878 (Nov 27, 2014)

I have an original Bolt. I get the arrow screen but no pre roll ads.


ryanmcv said:


> My Roamio Pro running TE4 also does not have TiVo+, guide ads, or pre-roll ads. However, my TiVo Mini Vox has all three. According to this TiVo blog post, TiVo+ is only available on Bolt and Edge devices:
> 
> What is TiVo+? - TiVo Blog


My original 4 tuner Bolt (which does not overheat) shows the arrow but no pre roll ads. Yay!


----------



## cwoody222 (Nov 13, 1999)

mbernste said:


> Very true. Let's put it this way, if someone asks _me_ if the Roamio is going to get TiVo+ and pre-roll ads, I'm just going to say no...until someone replies to my response and says, "I have a Roamio Pro and I have TiVo+ and pre-roll ads." _¯\_(ツ)_/¯
> _
> Technically, as I said, I'm not "missing out" (I very loosely use that term) on either, since my new TiVo Mini Vox has the new "whatever" that allows it to have TiVo+ and pre-roll ads.


I have a lifetime Roamio Plus and have TiVo+ (and it works) and never seen a preroll.

I also have a non-Vox Mini which has TiVo+ (but it won't work, never loads) and also never seen a preroll.

I'm pretty sure everything Roamio and newer is SUPPOSED to have both preroll and TiVo+ but it's luck of the draw if you do or not.

Note: as others have said, the guide ads for TiVo+ can come and go for weeks at a time.


----------



## DaveB673 (Jan 1, 2020)

I realize this thread hasn't been active in a while. I contacted Tivo because I get Tivo+ on the Roamio (TE4) but not on the minis. I was told Tivo+ is only available on T95 and up. I have a T92 and a T93.


----------

